# Colin Powell former Secretary of State died from Covid complications



## chic (Oct 18, 2021)

Former U.S. Secretary of State, Colin Powell, died of complications from covid. He was 84 years old. He was also fully vaccinated.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 18, 2021)

sad, indeed  -  I rather liked him  -  RIP, Mr Powell...


----------



## Gemma (Oct 18, 2021)

Sad news indeed.  

He had multiple myeloma, a blood cancer that suppresses immunity.


----------



## Shero (Oct 18, 2021)

Repose en paix Mr Colin Powell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2021)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2021)

RIP


chic said:


> He was also fully vaccinated.


Yes, recent studies have shown declining effectiveness with age.  Still statically safer to get vaccinated, just less so as we get older.  I know a man who died at about 80 who was also fully vaccinated.  It happens...


----------



## Remy (Oct 18, 2021)

Fully vaccinated. I knew I had no faith in that vaccination even though I've got it. It's too sad because he likely had years ahead of him.


----------



## funsearcher! (Oct 18, 2021)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Jules (Oct 18, 2021)

R.I.P.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 18, 2021)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2021)

Very sad news indeed


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

a truly great man, may he Rest In Peace, he has earned his place in the Heaven of his choice.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> Fully vaccinated. I knew I had no faith in that vaccination even though I've got it. It's too sad because he likely had years ahead of him.


He had a blood cancer which gave him lower immunity.  Please do not make this into another vaccination bashing thread opportunity.  Have some respect


----------



## suds00 (Oct 18, 2021)

RIP


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> Fully vaccinated. I knew I had no faith in that vaccination even though I've got it. It's too sad because he likely had years ahead of him.


I'm impressed with your honesty.  It's rare to hear someone who had the vaccine say anything negative about it.  They usually boost their confidence by praising it & push others to get it.  And some idiots even ridicule others who don't get it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> Fully vaccinated. I knew I had no faith in that vaccination even though I've got it. It's too sad because he likely had years ahead of him.


At least try to learn the facts before you post!


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> He had a blood cancer which gave him lower immunity.  Please do not make this into another vaccination bashing thread opportunity.  Have some respect


The fact that the vaccine didn't protect him has nothing to do with respect for him.  No one is blaming him for the vaccine's failure.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 18, 2021)

R.I.P. Colin Powell.  Great man.  He spoke the truth even though others didn't like to hear what he was saying.  He never held back.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 18, 2021)

Sad. He was a good man.


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> R.I.P. Colin Powell.  Great man.  He spoke the truth even though others didn't like to hear what he was saying.  He never held back.


"He spoke the truth?"  Uh.......no, he didn't.  He was a liar.  Just because he died, it doesn't mean we can't be honest:

https://www.logically.ai/factchecks/library/383bd19c

COLIN POWELL DELIVERED his presentation making the case for war with Iraq at the United Nations 15 years ago, on February 5, 2003.
As much criticism as Powell received for this — he’s called it “painful” and something that will “always be a part of my record” — it hasn’t been close to what’s justified. Powell, who was secretary of state under President George W. Bush, was much more than just horribly mistaken: He fabricated “evidence” and ignored repeated warnings that what he was saying was false.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 18, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Sad news indeed.
> 
> He had multiple myeloma, a blood cancer that suppresses immunity.


Thank you for noting that. Many reports of his death omit that important fact leading people to question the vaccine. It also kept him from receiving the booster shot.


----------



## Remy (Oct 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> At least try to learn the facts before you post!


This is kind of a vague response, perhaps you could elaborate. Edit to add: You don't need to be so harsh.


----------



## Remy (Oct 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> He had a blood cancer which gave him lower immunity.  Please do not make this into another vaccination bashing thread opportunity.  Have some respect


I just learned on the radio he had blood cancer, I didn't hear this reported on the TV news earlier so I guess I didn't know all the facts when I posted.

That said, I got the vaccine early, first dose in late December 2020.  I somehow just knew this wasn't going to stop Covid 19 for those who were vaccinated. I don't know why but I just didn't.

You went too far using the words "vaccination bashing" and "have some respect" (kind of egregious really) toward me. I have mentioned I'm fully vaccinated and I'll get the booster when offered through my job. Never have I made any anti-vax statement here and I don't think my post was. It was just how I felt and has turned out to be the reality. Face it, fully vaccinated people are turning up positive from Covid 19.

Also edit to add: My face (in full PPE) has been inches from active Covid patients and I'm clearly not young. Perhaps think of those of us are doing the work many wouldn't go near with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm impressed with your honesty.  It's rare to hear someone who had the vaccine say anything negative about it.  They usually boost their confidence by praising it & push others to get it.  And some idiots even ridicule others who don't get it.


I'm not impressed with your jumping to false conclusions. Read up on multiple myeloma.


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> I just learned on the radio he had blood cancer, I didn't hear this reported on the TV news earlier so I guess I didn't know all the facts when I posted.
> 
> That said, I got the vaccine early, first dose in late December 2020.  I somehow just knew this wasn't going to stop Covid 19 for those who were vaccinated. I don't know why but I just didn't.
> 
> ...


Vaccinated people are desperate for confidence-boosting information; all they want to hear is how wonderfully effective the vaccine is.  Their confidence was shaky to begin with.  That's one reason why they're constantly bashing & blaming those who don't choose to get vaccinated.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 18, 2021)

Alizerine said:


> Thank you for noting that. Many reports of his death omit that important fact leading people to question the vaccine. It also kept him from receiving the booster shot.


He was scheduled to get his booster shot this week but became ill.  He also had Parkinson's disease.


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Rest in peace


----------



## Gaer (Oct 18, 2021)

He was a good man.  Still is ,but I'm sorry he is no longer on the Earth.
I didn't always agree with him but I respected him.  He was a class act.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> I just learned on the radio he had blood cancer, I didn't hear this reported on the TV news earlier so I guess I didn't know all the facts when I posted.
> 
> That said, I got the vaccine early, first dose in late December 2020.  I somehow just knew this wasn't going to stop Covid 19 for those who were vaccinated. I don't know why but I just didn't.
> 
> ...


I did not go too far, in my opinion.

I don’t care who is vaccinated and who is not vaccinated.  I do not care about any ones opinion on these issues.  I have posted this many times.  This thread is not about Covid or vaccination issues or you.

This thread was and is about the death of a great American-an American who dedicated  his life in service to the USA.  I still have not seen you show any respect or grief over his death.  But perhaps I missed those words, if so please point me to the post where you did so.

Otherwise, I still think you are disrespectful to his memory.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 18, 2021)

Alizerine said:


> I'm not impressed with your jumping to false conclusions. Read up on multiple myeloma.





win231 said:


> Vaccinated people are desperate for confidence-boosting information; all they want to hear is how wonderfully effective the vaccine is.  Their confidence was shaky to begin with.  That's one reason why they're constantly bashing & blaming those who don't choose to get vaccinated.


Confidence would be nice but we know that variants arise. What I am desperate for is the truth. As new knowledge emerges the situation changes. If more people were vaccinated the virus would have less opportunity to evolve.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

I have heard of Mr Colin Powell over the years and always formed the impression he was a good man... sorry he suffered, may he R.I.P


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 19, 2021)

Rest In Peace General Powell.  He was a remarkable man, and one of our greatest assets.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> Vaccinated people are desperate for confidence-boosting information; all they want to hear is how wonderfully effective the vaccine is. Their confidence was shaky to begin with.


I can't speak for all the vaccinated but I don't believe this is true for me.  What I want to hear is the science behind it, particularly the good epidemiological studies that statistically examine the rates of infection and outcomes of those with and without.  That and the rate and nature of adverse reactions to the vaccine.  Good news or bad I just want the truth.  That is what helps people make rational decisions concerning the vaccine.

No disrespect meant to Colin Powell.  I believe he was a great man, who tried to do the right things.  Not that I agreed with all he said and did, but that's not important...


----------



## Irwin (Oct 19, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I can't speak for all the vaccinated but I don't believe this is true for me.  What I want to hear is the science behind it, particularly the good epidemiological studies that statistically examine the rates of infection and outcomes of those with and without.  That and the rate and nature of adverse reactions to the vaccine.  Good news or bad I just want the truth.  That is what helps people make rational decisions concerning the vaccine.
> 
> No disrespect meant to Colin Powell.  I believe he was a great man, who tried to do the right things.  Not that I agreed with all he said and did, but that's not important...


Powell admitted when he was wrong, and tried to some extent, to right the wrong, but there's not much you can do once the toothpaste is out of the tube. (Note: need a better metaphor.)


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Powell admitted when he was wrong, and tried to some extent, to right the wrong, but there's not much you can do once the toothpaste is out of the tube. (Note: need a better metaphor.)


When someone admits he was wrong or admits he lied (which Powell did), I look at _when _he made that admission.  When someone makes that admission only after he was _forced_ to because of proof, it doesn't make him honorable; he's just trying to save face.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> The fact that the vaccine didn't protect him has nothing to do with respect for him.  No one is blaming him for the vaccine's failure.


"...vaccine's failure." Wrong again.
Powell had numerous risk factors for such a breakthrough infection: He had been treated for a rare blood cancer called multiple myeloma, he had been diagnosed with Parkinson’s disease, and he had a history of prostate cancer. The *combination of those chronic conditions and his advanced age placed him at a higher risk for a breakthrough infection. *In addition, accumulating evidence suggests that *patients with conditions such as multiple myeloma need third doses of an mRNA vaccine (*Pfizer or Moderna) to achieve immunity. The third dose in immunocompromised people is distinct and different from the conversation around boosters.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)

Aside from the fact that Mr Powell's multiple maladies rendered him too weak for the vaccination to save him, no vaccination ever claimed 100% efficacy.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 19, 2021)

Remy said:


> Fully vaccinated. I knew I had no faith in that vaccination even though I've got it. It's too sad because he likely had years ahead of him.


Actually, no. He was very ill for some time with a form of blood cancer, which also gave him a weak immune system.


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> "...vaccine's failure." Wrong again.
> Powell had numerous risk factors for such a breakthrough infection: He had been treated for a rare blood cancer called multiple myeloma, he had been diagnosed with Parkinson’s disease, and he had a history of prostate cancer. The *combination of those chronic conditions and his advanced age placed him at a higher risk for a breakthrough infection. *In addition, accumulating evidence suggests that *patients with conditions such as multiple myeloma need third doses of an mRNA vaccine (*Pfizer or Moderna) to achieve immunity. The third dose in immunocompromised people is distinct and different from the conversation around boosters.


And medical experts push the vaccine (along with the flu vaccine) on people with all the conditions you mentioned.


----------



## Been There (Oct 19, 2021)

General Powell was a really nice man, very intelligent, polite and was considered to be one of the good guys at the Pentagon. We often spoke, mostly about baseball. He was a Yankees fan and I was an Indians fan. Occasionally, we would make small bets when the two teams played one another.

He really liked the elder Bush, but not so much Junior. He never said this, but the signs were there.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 19, 2021)

Remy said:


> Fully vaccinated. I knew I had no faith in that vaccination even though I've got it. It's too sad because he likely had years ahead of him.




Not likely. He was 84, had multiple myeloma ...no cancer is fun, but that's a particularly unfun one.  He also had Parkinson's Disease.  He died of a combination of things...Covid was the straw that broke a very overburdened camel's back.  Any number of infections could have.

He always presented himself as a true statesman.  Thank you for your service, General Powell.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 19, 2021)

RIP Mr. Powell.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2021)

RIP.  The stats show that not everyone vaccinated is foolproof.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Vaccinated people are desperate for confidence-boosting information; all they want to hear is how wonderfully effective the vaccine is.  Their confidence was shaky to begin with.  That's one reason why they're constantly bashing & blaming those who don't choose to get vaccinated.


Talk about shaky confidence!  You never give up promoting your p.o.v.  Me thinks thou does protest too much.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Talk about shaky confidence!  You never give up promoting your p.o.v.  Me thinks thou does protest too much.


Obviously you missed the posts from the vaccine promoters.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 20, 2021)

The deniers/refusers continue to pedal misinformation about the vaccine. Vaccines are not 100% effective but there's a higher survival rate with when vaccinated. According to WHO, more than 2 billion worldwide are fully vaccinated.

Here is a case where a vaccinated person with comorbidities (multiple sclerosis, heart issues, etc) survived COVID-19 and now thankful to be still above ground.

*"*Fox News anchor Neil Cavuto has tested positive for Covid-19 and is urging people to get vaccinated.

“While I’m somewhat stunned by this news, doctors tell me I’m lucky as well. Had I not been vaccinated, and with all my medical issues, this would be a far more dire situation," Cavuto, 63, said in a statement.

Cavuto, who had open-heart surgery in 2016, was treated for cancer in the 1980s and was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis in 1997, has been open about his health challenges.*"*

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...l-cavuto-has-covid-19-urges-vaccines-n1281951

Unfortunately for Powell, the *comorbidities* had him at the edge of a grave and COVID-19 just tip him in. 

A man that gave a lifetime of service to his country: RIP


----------



## MrPants (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm not an American citizen and therefore have no political leanings but to me, as an outsider, he always seemed like an intelligent, strong but gentle man doing his best to serve his country. 
RIP Mr. Powel. You gave a lot and took little. The USA would be much better off with more like you leading the way (IMO).


----------



## oldman (Oct 20, 2021)

OK, so the issue that I think that should be discussed and yet is passed over is that we have had more COVID deaths this year in 10 months and having 3 vaccines, monoclonal antibodies and at least 2 medications than all of last year with very little of anything to fight the Virus. Really? Oh, yeah, really!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 20, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> sad, indeed  -  I rather liked him  -  RIP, Mr Powell...


Me too. He was an excellent speaker and seemed like a very reasonable person.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 20, 2021)

oldman said:


> OK, so the issue that I think that should be discussed and yet is passed over is that we have had more COVID deaths this year in 10 months and having 3 vaccines, monoclonal antibodies and at least 2 medications than all of last year with very little of anything to fight the Virus. Really? Oh, yeah, really!


We've had a thousand threads about just covid.  This thread is, or at least should be, about the late General Powell.  Would it kill you to show a little respect for the deceased?


----------



## oldman (Oct 20, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> We've had a thousand threads about just covid.  This thread is, or at least should be, about the late General Powell.  Would it kill you to show a little respect for the deceased?


Sorry I hurt your feelings.

RIP, Mr. Powell.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> "He spoke the truth?"  Uh.......no, he didn't.  He was a liar.  Just because he died, it doesn't mean we can't be honest:
> 
> https://www.logically.ai/factchecks/library/383bd19c
> 
> ...


He addressed that in an interview saying he hated war and that the intel was bad. He knew that was a blemish on his record for the rest of his life. From all accounts, he was all about service to this country. May he Rest in Paradise and be remembered for the good.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 20, 2021)

I am an avid admirer of Colin Powell and while I admit that he allowed himself to be misled and used, I still expected him to be our first black President. This article is one of the very best that I have ever read about this man.
Steve
Colin Powell RIP, and Forever Hold the Sauerkraut | Military.com

This is a second article that gives additional insight into the man.

That Time Colin Powell Saved Crash Victims by Tearing Burning Metal With His Bare Hands | Military.com


----------

